# Loader



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

I was wondering if there is such thing as "flow restrictor valve" for a tractor loader ?? My loader lifts at a reasonable speed but i can't control its decent. No matter how carefully i try to let the loader down it falls real fast when it is loaded with material. Any ideas ??
Thanks ---- bar bill


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

How old a loader?
Some older loader one would have to lighty push lever forward for drop down speed.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You can get a restriction valve for the hydraulics that you would hook inline with the oil line for the lift cylinders. It will probably slow down all the loader lift functions, though, including raising the loader because they restrict oil in both directions. There might be something you could add to the valve that would restrict the flow without affecting the raising of the loader, but you would have to talk to a hydraulics shop about that. Perhaps you'd need a different control valve or a different relief valve or something.


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

The loader is --- i'm sure original equipment --- 1965 --- i think. I tried "eeeeaaaaasssing" the push lever forward but when it starts to release --- it goes down emmediatly. I googled "hydraulic restrictor valve" and there are tens of them. To talk to someone in the know is good advice --- i shall do that. Seems nothing is an easy fix.
Thanks guys --- bar bill


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does that loader have down pressure on the lift cylinders? Is there a hose connected to both the top and bottom of the cylinder, or just to the bottom? If there are two hoses, then you have a cylinder, and if there is only one per side, then its a ram. A ram tends to drop faster than a cylinder, because there isn't a countering force of the oil on both sides of the piston inside. I hope you get your problem fixed.


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

I found on line a "variable resricting valve" that free flows one direction (ram / cylinder fill / up) and restricts the the other direction (cylinder empty / down). I think this is what i need. What say yee ??
Bar bill


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Bill. That sounds like what I was going to suggest, theyre variable too so you can adjust the flow through them.
Cheers


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

Great forum we have here !!! A wealth of knowlege out there and all willing to share some. Keep up the good work.
Bar bill


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

This would be what you are looking for. 1/2 NPT 15 GPM PRINCE WFC-800 IN-LINE FLOW CONTROL
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=9-7960-8&catname=hydraulic


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks george g,
i shall order one up soon. Since i am not literate on hydraulics and fittings ---- would you explain """"why"""" that particular unit --- just for my own info ??
Bar bill


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not my place to answer, but this would allow you to adjust the hydraulic oil flow and slow the decent of your boom in one direction, but not hinder the boom when raising it. It's also pretty inexpensive if you ask me. Sounds like a good choice.

We use a *different kind* of flow restrictors in our heavy equipment if we are using a loader for instance, with a man basket on it. The flow restrictors will stop the boom or the bucket from dropping if a hose breaks, but you really need to set it up properly or the hydraulics will "chatter" when you lower the boom and make for a rough decent. Not a great feature if you are using the loader to load trucks!!

I think George is spot on!


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Oliver made an inline flow restricted, it was adjustable so you could slow down the descent of the loader, easy to adjust and will only effect the down portion of the loader, as where you can get one, eBay?


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

pogobill hit the nail on the head. Don't matter whos you use, just make sure you get a flow control valve and not a needle valve. As far as the Heavy Equipment goes. That would be called a Flow Fuse. It will close if it sees too much oil flow. Thats a safety thing. Just incase a hose brakes or the flow control valve was open too far.


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

George g,
all my hyd. Lines are 3/8 ". Would the 3/8 npt / 8 gpm / prince wfc-600 in-line flow control work for me or should gpm be 15 instead of 8 --- the larger unit ??
Bar bill


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

BILL CROOK said:


> George g,
> all my hyd. Lines are 3/8 ". Would the 3/8 npt / 8 gpm / prince wfc-600 in-line flow control work for me or should gpm be 15 instead of 8 --- the larger unit ??
> Bar bill


Well,I guess , If I was doing it for myself. I would go with the 1/2 inch. It's kind of a judgement call. A little harder too adjust the 1/2 inch, but you won't have to worry about velocity or flow issues. In mobile equipment, they don't always follow the general rules for good hydraulic practice. But then, sometimes in mobile equipment it's just not feasible. Anyway, I'm not trying to write a book here, So! Course,just to throw another stick into the fire. If it were me, I might look into an inline pressure compensated flow control valve.


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

Yup --- your right --- that's another stick in the fire. ;-)
i'm not sure which way i'll go but i surely know more now than i did before.
Bar bill


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

Gentlemen,
i'd like to continue this thread on a little different line.
My ford 3000 loader has a trip bucket. I'd like to evolve to a hydraulic bucket. My plan is to use a single cylinder in the center top of the bucket similar to the john deere #48 loader. I'm thinking of using a 2 1/2 in. Bore / 24 inch thrust cylinder. Considering the hyd. Pump on my ford, would this be a wise choice or would it be to small or to big (bore).
Bar bill


----------



## BILL CROOK (Aug 30, 2010)

DIDN'T GET A RESPONCE --- WILL TRY AGAIN. I'D LIKE TO UPGRADE MY TRIP BUCKET TO A HYDROLIC. THE HYDRO. PUMP ON MY FORD 3000 (SPECS SAY) IS 5 gpm / 2500 psi . IF I WERE TO USE A SINGLE CYLINDER IN THE CENTER TOP OF MY BUCKET / 24 in. STROKE / 1 1/4 in. SHAFT--- WHAT SIZE BORE WOULD BE RECOMMENDED?? I WOULD LIKE ABOUT A 5 SECOND TIME SPAN FROM FULL UP TO FULL DOWN.
BAR BILL


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Bill,
I have a single cylinder with a 1 1/2" rod which bent when backblading I replaced it with a 2" rod.
I do have a 6 ton tractor.
Mine is an old tractor with a home made FEL so speed isn't an issue. It's slow anyways.
Cheers


----------

